# Una Fuente de poder de pc sirve para un amplificador ?



## Danielv (Sep 26, 2007)

Buenos dias amigos foristas de todo el mundo. tengo una duda y si pueden ayudenme. yo quiero armar en amplificador con el TDA2003 y me pide  en la alimentacion de corriente 12V con 2 amperios, ahora se me ocurre pegarlo a la fuente de mi computadora, pero la fuente de poder tiene 18 amperios, ¿¿lo podre pegar ?? o necesito regularlo con algo ??? ayudenme cuando puedan o si alguien ha hecho algo igual


Gracias y saludos a todos y que tengan un feliz dia


----------



## JV (Sep 26, 2007)

Las fuentes solo entregan lo que la carga solicita. Si el amplificador necesita 2A, van a circular 2A, nada mas.

Saludos.


----------



## Danielv (Sep 26, 2007)

ok JV, entonces esta tarde salgo a comprar las piezas que me faltan y armo mi amplificador, es de tan solo 10 vatios, entonces el positivo de la fuente de 12V lo llevo directo al V+ de mi integrado, sin filtro ni nada por el estilo como me aconsejaste, cuando lo arme te aviso que tal suena.

Gracias, saludos JV que tengas feliz dia


----------



## kokesl (Ago 9, 2009)

Tengo unas dudas relacionada con el tema, quiero alimentar varios de estos amplificador (TDA2003) con una misma fuente. Cada uno de estos amplificador se encenderán a través de relees comandados por un microcontrolador.

Cual es el calculo que se debe hacer, para elegir la fuente? Y como seria la mejor forma de conectarlos a esta?

Gracias de antemano
Koke


----------



## gca (Ago 9, 2009)

Conectalos en paralelo y fijate que en paralelo el amperaje de tu fuente se divide en la cantidad de TDA que conectes. Ej : si conectas 4 TDA la fuente necesitaria entregar 8A,  2A por cada TDA. 

Saludos


----------



## kokesl (Ago 10, 2009)

Muchas gracias


----------

